# Vogue Knitting Live, NYC



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

Once again I will be at the Vogue Knitting show in New York City (marketplace only). Last year a few KP'ers met for lunch at the show - would anyone like to repeat? It was lovely meeting everyone.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I will be at the Marketplace Sat. & Sun. I met up for lunch last year and would like to do it again.
Beth


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I will be there and lunch sounds great.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

I was there last year (marketplace only, just like Serene) and didn't know you all met. Would love to join the group this year. KP has been a wonderful resource for me.

If there is a list, please put me on it.

Maureen


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I might be interested. Please keep me in the loop.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

Last year there were some tables outside the market place (don't remember which floor). One KP'er had a small KP sign that she placed on the table so we could all find each other. 

What time is best? 12:30 is good for me - either day, let us all know which day/time is best.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i'll be there Fri & Sat, not working this year, & possibly Sun. i'm taking an all day class on Sat but would love to meet up if there's time.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

I can't wait, but it won't be long now. I was so excited from last years' show that I convinced two women from my knitting group to go this year! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

Will love to meet you all... Will be there Fri, Sat & Sun... Please let me know how to meet you all.. Jean-Marie


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

I would love to.....let me know the details ASAP!!!!!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

This will be my first year attending. I'm looking forward to it! I'd like to meet you for lunch.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Rebrenner 31:

I replied to this message earlier up int he chain, but I see you're in Livingston. I'm in Chatham. Do you have any local stores you recommend?

Maureen


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Hi Maureen,
So happy to know another KPer is nearby! I've been going to the store in Maplewood called KnitKnack. It recently was sold and the new owner is very friendly. Isn't there a place in Chatham called the Stitching Bee? I haven't been there, have you? I'd like to find a place that offers more varied classes.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not sure whether I'll be there Sat or Sun, but it might be best for Kp'ers to meet both days, to get as many people as possible involved. Will anyone be there early enough to hold a table - with a small KP sign? Last year there were a few tables outside the market place.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

serene said:


> I'm not sure whether I'll be there Sat or Sun, but it might be best for Kp'ers to meet both days, to get as many people as possible involved. Will anyone be there early enough to hold a table - with a small KP sign? Last year there were a few tables outside the market place.


I can only come on Friday? Will anyone else be there?


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll be in NYC through lunch time on Friday. How much does this event cost, so that DH and I can keep track of our pennies? Thanks! I've never been before.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> I'll be in NYC through lunch time on Friday. How much does this event cost, so that DH and I can keep track of our pennies? Thanks! I've never been before.


Look it up. It's prob. more than it's worth. I think marketplace tickets are $20 each, but you can get a half-price code. Classes cost more. But the hotel would have tables that are not in the marketplace itself, I'm sure.

Here's the brochure: http://www.vogueknittinglive.com/ehome/90620/

and the faqs:
http://www.vogueknittinglive.com/ehome/nyc2015/faqs/


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Look it up. It's prob. more than it's worth. I think marketplace tickets are $20 each, but you can get a half-price code. Classes cost more. But the hotel would have tables that are not in the marketplace itself, I'm sure.
> 
> Here's the brochure: http://www.vogueknittinglive.com/ehome/90620/
> 
> ...


Wow. Thank you very much for the links. That is way out of my price range, especially since my whole time in NYC this trip will be just 24 hours that sort of intersects the beginning of this knitting extravaganza. And there are reasons that we are taking the bus to NYC rather than the train or a plane, and reasons why when David goes alone he does not stay overnight. We can keep it a lot simpler and quieter than that, and alcohol-free. I'm sure we can visit a yarn shop that you love, and a restaurant that has really good food and is not too expensive? Or we could meet other KPers at the hotel's restaurant if that seems like a wise idea to you. But I prefer the idea of your choosing where we eat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Wow. Thank you very much for the links. That is way out of my price range, especially since my whole time in NYC this trip will be just 24 hours that sort of intersects the beginning of this knitting extravaganza. And there are reasons that we are taking the bus to NYC rather than the train or a plane, and reasons why when David goes alone he does not stay overnight. We can keep it a lot simpler and quieter than that, and alcohol-free. I'm sure we can visit a yarn shop that you love, and a restaurant that has really good food and is not too expensive? Or we could meet other KPers at the hotel's restaurant if that seems like a wise idea to you. But I prefer the idea of your choosing where we eat.


I thought it would be too pricey, and anyway if you're only here for a day or two, that's too much time to spend inside a hotel. We'll find yarn, and we'll find food, and we'll bore David to tears, but we'll have fun.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I thought it would be too pricey, and anyway if you're only here for a day or two, that's too much time to spend inside a hotel. We'll find yarn, and we'll find food, and we'll bore David to tears, but we'll have fun.


Find a kosher restaurant - maybe a sephardic one and off to a yarn shoppe. Maybe lionbrand studio will be good - impressive and reasonable.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Find a kosher restaurant - maybe a sephardic one and off to a yarn shoppe. Maybe lionbrand studio will be good - impressive and reasonable.


Lion Brand would be great. But I've looked for a kosher restaurant around there and haven't found one. If we went to Knitty City (79th near Amsterdam) there are a few restaurants around there. There's an Indian vegetarian one, and one called Hummus Kitchen that's kind of sephardic. But Knitty City isn't big enough to spend much time in (though it's bigger than School Products, which I still feel guilty about dragging you to). Maybe Purl Soho or whatever it's called. There may be someplace to eat down there.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

David just laughed when I read to him about his being bored to tears. He said that if it looks as though he is going to be bored to tears that is when he will visit his aunt. He has done my yarn shopping for me when I couldn't get out, and he loves to eat. Every restaurant that has been mentioned sounds tempting to me. I'm game for any eatery that I can get into. And if there is some variety of restaurant that I have never tried, I love trying new restaurants.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Lion Brand would be great. But I've looked for a kosher restaurant around there and haven't found one. If we went to Knitty City (79th near Amsterdam) there are a few restaurants around there. There's an Indian vegetarian one, and one called Hummus Kitchen that's kind of sephardic. But Knitty City isn't big enough to spend much time in (though it's bigger than School Products, which I still feel guilty about dragging you to). Maybe Purl Soho or whatever it's called. There may be someplace to eat down there.


Can't you order tuna or grilled cheese at any old restaurant like our mutual observant friend does? She always asks about what oil they fry in.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

KP'ers can bring their own lunch to the area adjoining the marketplace. 

For those looking for kosher restaurants and a visit to Lion Brand Studio - there's a nice one - 'Tiberias' on E.23rd St bet. Madison & Park - Lion Brand Studio is on E.15th St between 5th and 6th Avenues. Not too long a walk.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

serene said:


> KP'ers can bring their own lunch to the area adjoining the marketplace.
> 
> For those looking for kosher restaurants and a visit to Lion Brand Studio - there's a nice one - 'Tiberias' on E.23rd St bet. Madison & Park - Lion Brand Studio is on E.15th St between 5th and 6th Avenues. Not too long a walk.


Serene, thank you. Tiberias is on 34th St., not 23rd, but it's a quick bus ride to 15th.

What part of the city are you in?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Can't you order tuna or grilled cheese at any old restaurant like our mutual observant friend does? She always asks about what oil they fry in.


Yes, I could. But then there would be no pastrami. I'll go wherever the rest want to go. I'd even bring my lunch to eat outside the marketplace, except we're limited to Friday for that, and I don't think any other KPers were planning to be there for Friday lunch. In fact, I think the market doesn't open until evening on Friday.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll be outside the marketplace for lunch either Sat or Sum, I suggest that there be a KP meet on both days, for those who will be there. Those who won't be there those days can arrange a Friday lunch (maybe through PM?) with a visit to Lion Brand Studio.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

serene said:


> I'll be outside the marketplace for lunch either Sat or Sum, I suggest that there be a KP meet on both days, for those who will be there. Those who won't be there those days can arrange a Friday lunch (maybe through PM?) with a visit to Lion Brand Studio.


You're full of good ideas. Thanks. I may get to Vogue Knitting Live on Sunday.


----------

